# Losing nerve



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I was raised around horses. Showed POA's for many years when I was young. Could work with just about any horse and would get on almost any horse. But then I got married, had 6 kids and horses just sort of went the way of the dinosaur in our lives. Still had a few around from time to time but they were mostly pasture ornaments rather than anything else.
Well now my kids are older and they have that bug. So, here we are. Horses once again. The problem? Mom is now afraid of horses and don't particularly want to have anything to do with them and when it comes to knowing how to work with them and the myriad of problems they often come with, it's like I've forgotten everything I knew and am right back at square one and even what I do know, I doubt myself a lot and am basically useless at helping the kids.

My husband is wanting me to get a horse to ride with the kids and we have an Arab that is bound for the trainers this spring, but honestly, I don't know if I'll have the nerve to mount him. I don't ride much and honestly, in 20 years, I've been on a horse maybe a total of 5 times. They're large and unpredictable and can be down right scary at times.

Any suggestions?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Why not get some riding lessons and get back in the swing of things? That way you can get a feel for riding again in a more controlled, less scary environment and maybe it'll all start coming back to you?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

I can identify. I think it's called self-preservation lol. 
You're all grown up now and have people who depend on you. That added to the fact that your body is more vulnerable as you age accounts for the change in attitude imo.
Horses *are* big scary unpredictable critters, it becomes more of an estimated risk to ride as you age. Follow your instincts - as your kids get older and more independent you may feel more like riding.
Also, consider riding a mule instead of a horse. They're steadier and less likely to pull dangerous pranks.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm with you completely. WHen I am on a trail, I can hardly relax for worrying he is going to trip, I am the one who doesn't want to canter...the real stick in the mud! I worry for him more than me, it makes a lousy combo. I agree, get some lessons or find a friend with a big old, been there done that type horse, and take some time with him to get your groove back.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree, take you time getting back in the saddle. The last thing you want to do is tense up from fear.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I am trying to find me a really quiet, well broke horse. Haven't had much luck yet. But sometimes I have to get out and work with the kids with their horses and I have a really hard time. I have two mini horses that I love. They're small and easy for me to work with.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

If you don't have the desire at all then let it go...I wouldn't force it. That would be like me feeling pressure to go downhill skiing right now just because I used to. I have NO desire, can't remember how and it would be foolish of me to pretend I did. Plus I would be scared and probably hurt myself and I don't have time for that...too many critters depend on me. If your kids are getting into horses...let them! Send them to riding lessons and watch from the side with your full support of their new hobby  Then go home and hug and kiss your Mini's.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

6e said:


> but honestly, I don't know if I'll have the nerve to mount him. I don't ride much and honestly, in 20 years, I've been on a horse maybe a total of 5 times. They're large and unpredictable and can be down right scary at times.


In the '80's and '90's, there was a canyon just outside town where hundreds of horses roamed free. Apparently someone owned the horses, but had long since stopped looking after them and they were basically a herd of wild horses. Some of them were gentle and friendly, though, and would come right up to you and allow themselves to be fed and scratched and sometimes led. I am sure very few of them if any were broke to ride, though.

Anyway, in the infinite wisdom of my teens, I would sometimes attempt to mount and ride these horses. Some would even stand there and let me, but of course I fell off the horses numerous times and just kept getting back up. :stars:

In fact--and I'm ashamed to even say this--I would sometimes see a horse in an unattended pasture, jump the fence and get up on the horse. Those horses were usually gentle and broke, but of course with no saddle or bridle, it was mostly a matter of just sitting there while the horse walked around grazing or doing whatever.

I cannot BELIEVE I used to do that stuff. It horrifies me now, on many different levels. I cannot imagine what I was thinking.

Now, I finally have my own horse, and I'm a LOT more cautious. I felt pretty confident until I took a spill and it HURT for a couple of weeks afterward. Now I am anxious when I ride, and I don't want to do an extended trot or canter. I'm so paranoid that Jimmy is going to trip, because it's amazing how an animal that lives by his feet can trip so often.

Anyway, it's taking me a loooong time to build my confidence back up. You are not alone!


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I am right there with you. I used to gallop bareback and race through the fields when I was a teen. I rode almost every day. After 20 years away from horses and two kids later, I am happy to hang out with my minis and not ride.

Getting older brings out a lot of self preservation...it hurts a lot more to fall and things don't heal as fast. Don't force yourself and take your time.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree.... I always tell people that I'm older now and if I fall off I'm not going to bounce, I'm going to splat! But of course back in the day, we used to go out to the pasture to bring a horse in with nothing but a halter and a lead rope, and up I'd go onto the big TB's and we'd jump every cross country fence on the way back to the barn. Stupid stupid stupid!!!!

I just got the first horse I've had in over 9 years. I purposely got a pony, because if I do fall off its a shorter fall to the ground! I don't think I'd ever hop on the back of the huge horses I used to ride back in my Hunter days......


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If you`re serious about riding, you should consider lessons to help build your confidence but if you`re not really into it, don`t do it for somebody else. 

If you want to regain your confidence, I would encourage you to find something a lot more solid that something going to the trainer in the spring. A good solid horse would go a long way to helping you remember that they aren`t always unpredictable.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree - with much of what's been said above. Riding is something you need to want to do. Because there are real risks.
I also understand the motivation of wanting to accompany your kids.
I actually am fortunate to have a mare that I have owned for 15 years- when I'm on the trail, I actually feel safer on her than I would on my own feet. She is sure footed, level heading and patient. And being a MFT, she is smoooth. My friend with the Arabs gets off when things are challenging- I stay put. She is easy to handle and cooperative. She has been the same since she was five. But when I bought her, she had been on the market for a year- no one wanted her. So those kind are out there- they just take finding.
You might try to locate an older (like in 18 or more) year old horse who has been there and done that. One who does not want to do all the things the young ones do. But more important is to find the one who inspires confidence in you- if you are confident in the horse, less is likely to go wrong. If you are nervous, the horse will get that way too.

Unless that arab is exceptional in the extreme, I would not go there no matter how much training is put into him. But I bet you could exchange him for something more to your taste. I remember wanting the hot, flashy athlete when I was young. Now I want to be safe as I can be.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I had not had a horse for over 20 years and decided that I really wanted to be able to ride again. I found a 17 yr old 1/2 Arab mare - she must be exceptional, because she is perfect! In two and a half years I have mostly walked around the pasture, finding my balance and just enjoying a horse that is SO reliable that I can do pretty much anything and she will just stand there until I get sorted out. I've gotten my authority back on the ground and she's not QUITE as spoiled as she was for a bit, but it doesn't matter that much, she's just a good horse. Last summer I made it up to a few steps of trot at a time, but this summer she was lame. Now she's sound and the weather isn't so nice. I did find that, at first, it was nearly impossible for me to get enough courage to even get on her, but she would stand next to a mounting block for several minutes at a time, until I got brave and slid on. I'm enjoying myself, but I'm doing this because *I* want to and going at the pace that *I* am comfortable with.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Trust me most of us have had these feeling and in my case still do. The things I did on horseback when I was younger - Ugh my poor mother. Now at age 30, a mother myself, wife, and having lived through a car accident that really messed me up. I think it is normal for people to think about getting hurt. 

I suggest you find a been there done that horse for some refresher and a trainer or a friend to come over and work with you. With me I started out on a lounge line and wanted to make sure we had walk and whoa 110% under control before we did anything else  Silly I know on a 22 year old retired horse that was a doll but it gave me hope. Have patience it will be ok!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I did find a trainer and I am thinking of taking riding lessons again. You're right about it hurting worse. I used to fall off or on the occasion get bucked off when I was young and never a thought about it. Then when I got older I had a few close calls and yes it does hurt a lot worse. I twisted my ankle in the yard and limped around on it for weeks so I can only imagine what a bad spill off a horse would feel like. LOL 

Unfortunately, just sitting on the side lines isn't really an option as my husband is pressuring me that he wants to ride "as a family" and so here I am........"Can I have the Shetland pony please?" LOL I thought about telling him I'd hook the mini up to the cart and follow. LOL That's much more my speed. I am seriously thinking about selling the Arab. He's beautiful, but a tad flaky.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

LOL.. mini in a cart... most mini's I know are speed demons, including mine.

Lessons with a good certified instructor is a good thing but get references. A bad instructor with the wrong kind of horses, can be worse than going it alone.

I have had more than a few issues...won't go into it right now. But I only ride horses that I know well and or have trained. Will not ride any one elses animals. Only ride on my brave days too.
Then again.. I have always been horse crazy.. no cure for it.
Some days I will just take a mini or the jenny for a hand walk, some days I ride Dyfra or drive Maggie. Just depends on me that day.

Go your speed, take your time and find a good been there done that with a high number of real ride miles. If you want something smaller.. you can look into Icelandics, Fjords, Haflingers and the like. They are small but mighty wee horses that have been bred for adults to ride. ;O)


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

double post - oops!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Well as the victim of a horrid horse wreck, it took a MULE to get me back to riding. Mules that are well trained are less likely to be spooksters and very steady riding animals. When I was comfortable with the mule, I bought a dead head, broke horse and rode it until I retired her, then bought a slightly more "up" horse to ride.

Now I ride a 17.1 TWH that most people are in awe over, she's HUGE and quite observant but hasn't ever tried to dump me. I make a deal with myself - if I am having one of my "weenie" days, I only groom her and play around on the ground with her. If I am BRAVE, then it's saddle and go time. I never ride her bareback since if I fell off, I could never remount as she is too tall.

If I go through a spell of really feeling like a weenie, I play around with Lita, the 26 year old, been there and could care less, mare. She falls asleep in the barn untied while I groom her and I will mount her and take a slow walk around the property.

Give yourself permission to be a weenie and on your good days, be BRAVE and go forth!

Only those of us who have enough hardware to light up major airports understand the true meaning of "falling off could kill us or cripple us for life" and that makes us more conscious of being a weenie and it's good. Heck I don't mind. I have my "unquestionable fear where my heart leaps around in my chest" when I think of falling off where my hardware could "break through the spinal column and cripple me for all eternity"..I have a basket and a metal rod, also my hip is plated in two places..all titanium, only the best hardware will do for me! - lol..

So being a weenie is ok, but on my brave days..I will ride that big old T-rex and have a blast and never once think about falling off..on my weenie days, I have sat and paid the trainer to ride said horse and said "wow, what a lovely mare I have" and been perfectly happy to do so.

Don't let anyone talk you into or bully you or make fun of you for being a weenie..being a weenie means that you are cognizant that you could get hurt and so the next step is: what do I do about it and how to mitigate that risk.

Bergere and I have both come to "understandings" about that and neither of us, I don't believe, feel like "failures or has beens"..we are working with what we got and doing fine and both of us ride and I still log my draft mare occasionally. 

Do only what you feel comfortable doing and hey, ponies are a good thing. A nice cob type 14 hand pony can carry most anyone, just ask those from England how cobs do over there with adults! If you don't want a huge horse, get a pony, like a halflinger (very sturdy) or a cob/draft type pony. They can carry a load, are generally very calm and sedate and are cheaper than the big old 16 hand types. Usually very easy on the pocket book as far as feed goes and shoes, etc. Most don't even require feed, just good quality hay and maybe a ration balancer (cheap) and a mineral mix. Trims for hooves and you are good to go.

I have a friend who rides a cob type horse, she's way older than me, and she has had her fair share of accidents and was very "scared to ride". She took lessons for a year then bought a cob for about 1200. I believe. Perfect horse, never takes a wrong step, is perfectly happy to walk and maybe..trot..lol..forget canter, he ain't in the "fast lane". She's happy, he's happy and he costs her peanuts to keep.

Think long and hard and decide what is best for you.

Here is what I ride now:









To give you an idea of her size, I'm 5'7" and this is her standing beside me:









This is my mule - she's small at 15.3 hands (taken the day I bought her)









Here is what I bought next: (she was a pony sized cob type 1/2 arab)









So you see, as I got my confidence back I changed up what I was riding until now I have Tyranna, the T-Rex of horses that is absolutely lovely to ride and she's smooth as can be.

Good luck!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that lessons with a trainer are awfully important. Ours has taught us to ride over creeks, step off 3' drops, go up and go down steep inclines, etc. He's taught us to be comfortable, that it's important to sing while riding (so you stop worrying), to look where you're going, etc. 

Lessons are important. My daughter and I take them together and love that.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

15.3 hands small lol. Around here that would be huge! Mine are on their tip toes hopin for 14.2


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

My main ride is a 12.3 Hand massively wide Icelandic mare named Dyfra. She has no problems carrying me about. I wear a helmet and an ASTM and Beta 3 rated safety vest.
Sidepasser has the right of it. Do things in my own time and my own way, which includes said safety equipment. VBG


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

OOOOhhh she is beautiful. Am hoping by early summer I will be able to get a horse and yes haven't ridden in about 10 yrs, having another birthday this month (over 40) and can feel the bones starting to creak  I stand at 5'3 and honestly don't think I can vault onto a horse anymore, so was thinking a small horse around 15 hands but if she is 12.3 she looks plenty big enough for me though still need something that I can train my daughter on as well and she passed me in height 5'6 at 14...suggestions?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

The barrel of the horse is very important when looking at size. If you notice, Dryfa has a large barrel which takes up the leg very nicely and doesn't leave legs hanging down under the belly. A "slab sided" or very narrow horse would have to be taller to achieve the same thing as there is no barrel to take up the leg.

An old fashioned foundation QH is good for being short, large barrel and compact, generally they have good feet cause they haven't been "tinkered" with so much to make them into 16 hand TB looking horses.

Also any of the Icelandic types like Dryfa, Halflingers, old fashioned cobbs such as Section D Welsh ponies, and the half draft types are available in the smaller package with larger barrels. Of course the individual horse is what matters, some mixed breeds come that way and are perfectly suited to toting an adult around.

I say my mule is "small" because everything else here is 16 hands or taller - lol..one of these days I'll be downsizing in size cause it is very difficult to mount a taller horse without a ladder. I have pictures of my climbing on Tyr using a three step stepstool and still have to reach way up with my foot to get into the stirrup. I chose her though, not because of her height, but because of her disposition. She is very "looky" and aware, but rarely, if ever, spooks and has never thought once about bucking or rearing or doing any nonsense.

A good brain goes a long way in overcoming fear. I also take lessons from a dressage trainer once a week and he works all my horses during the week to keep them from getting too fresh. Oh and no overabundance of grain either, turns those good brains to mush occasionally so my horses are very lightly grained, they live just fine on pasture and good coastal hay with 24/7 turnout (except when it is freezing rain and icing). 

Keeps them all pretty mellow. The only horse here that gets grained twice a day plus supplements is the 26 year old paint mare that the grandson takes riding lessons on. She needs the extra senior feed to keep her weight up (she was thin when I got her) and now she looks pretty normal..well except for that sway back she has. she's an old type QH and is small at 15 hands but has a heart of gold when it comes to kids. Her favorite gait is stand and sleep - lol..

Take your time finding a good horse and when you go to look at one, take an experienced horse person with you that knows YOUR limitations and won't think - gosh I can ride that horse so certainly SHE can..nope..my trainer can ride horses that I used to be able to ride..but he knows better than to put me up on one of them. A trainer will recognize your limitations and help find a horse that suits YOU not them. (and pass if the owner will not ride the horse first or doesn't have someone available to do so).

oops got to run, the time has flown by!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you for all the kind words and advice. I'm kind of looking toward a pony type. I think a 14 hand horse or a tad shorter would be just fine. Haven't found one yet. There seems to be an over abundance of horses that are ornery or not broke at all.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Yes, it is a pain horse shopping. For every 30 you look at... there might be 1, that is really what the seller said the horse is.
But it is really worth it to wait and take your time to find your perfect match.

Dyfra... when measured for a saddle... is 13 1/4" wide were the gullet flair would be placed, finding a treed saddle that, with a horse this short in the back ... its a major challenge.
Is almost funny... I have one of those wintec saddle gages... Stjarna (the resuce Icelandic I took in) is at xwide, she looks sooo narrow to me.
Dyfra....is so off the scale, I had to look at it at wonder. LOL She is a lot wider than a friends 17+ hand Draft !
So she does take up leg very well. VBG


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

Pony types are good! I'm 5 7" and a solid 13.3 pony is not too small. I even get on my daughter's 12 hand pony once inawhile. I gave up on riding for now because of fear issues, but if I do go back to it, I will be looking for something 13.2-14 hh. Or one of those little Icelandics!

Minis are little speed demons, but driving is really fun. If you get a carting mini, get one already trained who knows his job.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I had a bad wreck several years ago (dislocated and broke my shoulder, fractures my hip and three ribs) and it made me a total weenie. I slowly got back in the saddle only to have my horse develop navicular syndrome. 
So now, I have no horses. I borrow a horse now and then to trail ride with friends but I do get my horse fix with my Pony Clubber daughter and her horses. 
I love ponies but I prefer a big solid horse with a long stride to really free up my back. Maybe I'll think about a mule next summer. I didn't know that was how you did it Sidepasser.


----------



## Whip Hussmann (Nov 9, 2005)

If you fear riding, I pity you. I have seen fear make some former riders die a slow, painful death. I have heard them say it kills them not to be able to ride. Find a trainer and get lessons. I doesn't get easier if you wait. The fear just gets stronger. Do it now at a slow pace, but keep moving forward.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That's whats so cool about most Icelandics.. they are very long strided and don't ride like a pony. For some reason.. Dyfra's walk and Tolt makes my back and hips feel better! She is such a smooth unjaring ride to her.
That sounds like something that would be great for you Lisa. 

The Fjord mare... however didn't, she was very smooth for a trotting breed of horse but I was always in a lot of pain riding her, even before the accident. 

Depending on your age and body condition, really think the right striding/movement in a horse can make a big difference too. Super smooth Gaited always a plus.

Took me 8 months before I could get back on Dyfra and I wasn't even supposed to then. I seriouslly thought about giving up riding but I couldn't. If you have the bug bad enough, nothing will stop you. ;O)

If one does not want to ride.. they can get a well trained mini, donkey or mule and take them for hand walks.
Here is Maggie in her sawbuck and pannier. I can pack a little chair and my Artist materials, etc.. in them and take her for a good walk and when I need a break.. I have everything I need with me.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

6e said:


> Unfortunately, just sitting on the side lines isn't really an option as my husband is pressuring me that he wants to ride "as a family" and so here I am.........


Sorry, but this is the red flag for me. Not your hesitation with horses, but with being bullied by your husband. We all have our weenie moments, but being forced to do something you really don't want to is a 'nuther whole matter.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

bergere said:


> If one does not want to ride.. they can get a well trained mini, donkey or mule and take them for hand walks.


That's great advice, Bergere. Not everyone will return to riding (for many reasons) ...and if you love horses there is no reason to give them up entirely. I'm interested in getting a pack for my mini...my horse fix right now is taking minis on walks and as soon as I get a cart, I will be driving. 

A few of my friends are afraid of horses, and they will pet the minis and not have the same fear they have of big horses. 

I'm looking forward to seeing your picture!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I bought my Panniers and pad for my sawbuck here. Great folks to work with and they sell to mini horse owners too.

http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/panniers.htm


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

2horses said:


> Sorry, but this is the red flag for me. Not your hesitation with horses, but with being bullied by your husband. We all have our weenie moments, but being forced to do something you really don't want to is a 'nuther whole matter.



I agree 2horses, no one should be "talked into or pressured into" riding when they are afraid of getting hurt. People don't understand how HARD it was for me to get back in the saddle after nearly dying. Everyone was like< "oh just get back on now that you can walk" like it putting on shoes or something.

Uhm no..not hardly. took me three long years to get back in the saddle, though I still had horses. I did ride my ancient old QH once with arms in casts, with someone leading her, and thought my heart would leap out of my throat. Then I went to a sports psychologist who taught me some mental exercises that helped tremendously and I hunted for my mule for a year. Looked a probably 80 mules in from NC to Florida and all the way over to Mississippi before this old man called me and said I got a mule you are going to buy. Yeah right, I thought. But I went and looked and yep, bought her and have her to this day. Some days when the horse is too much, I get on the mule because I trust her implicitly to take care of us both. Heck mules are notorious for being self preservationists, they won't walk off a cliff, jump into a creek, bog or run through a fence like a horse will. They don't want to get themselves hurt, so naturally that transfers to a rider. But you have to find a GOOD mule, one that is well trained and that is the harder part.

My mule will ride anyone, anytime but she seems to know when I have my "good" days and will hump it on down the trail and on my bad days, she is plodding slow as a turtle. Works for us! She's 28 now and still looks great and has helped many people get over their fear. Pumpkin rides just like a horse, w/t/c and backs up, takes her leads, and halts on seat alone. Very easy ride.

A good mule is worth twice what a good horse of the same caliber is and most folks won't sell a really good mule for what a good horse costs. I only got Pumpkin because the owner was nearing the end of his life, on oxygen and couldn't care for her anymore. He never cashed my check..either. Said bring her home if I didn't like her and we stayed in touch till he died. Check never was cashed.

Mules that are loved are like family heirlooms I'm afraid. Most folks talk about them like children..lol. Pumpkin here is rotten but loved.

sorry to go on so about her..she's is a doll baby and has a home for life.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I had a wreck too as a "returning" rider, and have been slowly getting over it like many others here - I have my weenie moments like everyone else and Hank, my older gentleman, is the confidence builder I needed to help me. He's my Pumpkin (and colored similarly, too!). I don't think, however, that if anyone had tried to push or force me into riding him, I would have gained as much back than when I went at my own pace. 

But then again, there are others that need that nudge, that little push, to "just do it" and they do fine. I just hope the OP will think about what she truly wants, and if riding horses for her own pleasure is NOT it, that she can find a way to make it work with her family anyway. I just can't think of anything more miserable than being horseback and wishing you were somewhere, anywhere, besides on that horse.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I too had a fall. I didn't break anything or anything serious, but the pain- my vision blackened and my throat tried to close up! I could just barely barely walk to the house and for the next 24-48 hours could just barely walk at all. But it slowly went away and all was well after about 2 weeks. I couldn't ride for about 5 days if I remember right (I was training a horse so had to get back on as soon as possible). 

I was being stupid really. Riding a horse bareback I shouldn't have, and when it started shying I stayed on and tried to ride it past. He didn't want to go past. Side to side stuff isn't good without a saddle. The horse didn't do anything that shocking, but off I went! I couldn't believe I was falling off and then I couldn't believe how friggen hard the ground was on my hip, which was what took the fall. But even being stupid as I was, no permanent harm done.

I think about every time I've been hurt by a horse, was me doing something I really shouldn't have. There are almost always warning signs or things you shouldn't ignore that you do. If a person is conscientious a lot can be avoided.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Hopefully we won't scare the original poster off. One reason why I did not say anything.

I sold the mare and the saddle that I came off of. No way... in a 100 years I would of been brave enough to get back on. 

Dyfra is ah.. well a rather complicated horse, but for all her odd mind, she is safe.

Every thing we do, every day has a danger to it. Am more scared of cars and their drivers than I am of horses. Took me 35 years of riding... and changing to a simple thing like an Elastic girth, just once to cause an major wreck.

One way to keep yourself safe... take lessons from a good certified instructor. Learn as much as you can about how to handle horses and for ones first horse.. spend the time looking for just the right older horse that has real ride miles. Make sure the saddle fits you and your horse and always check your tack before you ride.
Or start small and get a mini or two. ;O)


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, riding a horse is not the same as say, riding a bike. A horse is a living, breathing creature who is quite capable of thoughts of his own. The best we can do is trust the horse NOT to let us get hurt. The biggest majority of accidents are actually just that...accidents. Horse spooks, we slip off. Horse trips, we fall off. Being in the wrong place at the wrong time on the ground can cause a few ouches as well. We actually pray before we ride, pray for the safety of ourselves and our horses. That relaxes us for the ride.


----------

